# Music quotes bonanza



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I offer here a Word document with "music quotes", a large collection of quotes by and about music and musicians - with an accent on the acerbic! The very first quote: 'GB Shaw on Brahms German Requiem: "I do not deny that the Requiem is a solid piece of musical manufacture. You feel at once that it could only have come from the establishment of a first-class undertaker." '

62 pages in total rescued from the detritus of the old Amazon forum before all was expunged. Search by name for quotes by or about specific people, and so forth. You can download it *here*. Enjoy!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I liked the Vaughan Williams quote on page 2 -



> A composer isn't original because he tries to be, but because he can't help it.


I can think of many times I would like to have posted that!


----------

